# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բժշկություն >  Պլաստիկ վիրաբուժություն

## Hayrenaser

Ինչպիսին է այժմ Հայաստանում պլաստիկ վիրաբուժության վիճակը: Ինչքանով կարելի է վստահել և գնալ դրան: Արդյոք հաճախ վիրահատության դիմաց տրվող հսկայական գումարը բժիշկներին մոռացնել չի տալիս վիրահատության վնասների ու առաջ բերող դժվարությունների մասին: Ինչ կարծիքի եք դուք:

----------


## Hovulik

Առողջապահական համակարգի առավել զարգացած ճյուղերից մեկը ՀՀ-ում, դա պլաստիկ և վերականգնողական վիրաբուժությունն է: Ինչու?
Մի պարզ պատճառով` ունենալով լավ հիմք` Առտավազդ Բագրատիչ, և բազմաթիվ առողջ մտածող բժիշկ-հետևորդներ, ստացվել է զարգացած, ժամանակակից, սակայան տեղնիկապես ոչ այդքան հարուստ մի ծառայություն:
Ինչ վերաբերում է հսկա գումարներին, ապա ինչքան շատ ես վճառում, այնքան ավելի շատ ես ստանում... թանկից էժանը ճկա...

----------


## *K*A*T*U*

Համենայն դեպս, մեր մոտ պլաստիկ վիրահատությունները ավելի էժան են, քան ասենք Ռուսաստանում, կամ արտերկրում

----------


## docart

Ինչպես նշեց Հովուլիկը, այն Հայաստանում վիրաբուժության զարգացած ճյուղերին է դասվում: Գնալով նրա նկատմամբ հետաքրքրությունը մեծանում է, ավելի շատ թվով ուսանողներ են հետագայի համար ընտրում պլաստիկ վիրաբույժի մասնագիտությունը: Իսկ սա խոոսում է սոցիալական մակարդակի բարձրացման և հայկական մենթալիտետի փոփոխման օգտին: Իսկ հետագա դժվարություների և բժշկին տրվող Hayrenaseri նշած մեծ գումարի մասին պետք է մտածի հենց պացիենտը: Չէ որ նա է ընտրություն կատարում: Օր. ունենալ գեղեցիկ քիթ, անցնել դժվարությունների միջով, ու զրկվել ինչ-որ գումարից թե ոչ: Չնայած պլաստիկ վիրաբույժ չեմ, բայց խնդրում եմ հայկական մտածողությանը համապատասխան ամեն ինչ չբարդել բժիշկների վրա: OK

----------


## Hayrenaser

> Համենայն դեպս, մեր մոտ պլաստիկ վիրահատությունները ավելի էժան են, քան ասենք Ռուսաստանում, կամ արտերկրում


Էժանը ինչ կապ ունի: Իմ ասածն էլ էն ա, որ ոչ միշտ ա էժանը լինում որակով: Ու կարծում եմ, որ հենց էժան լինելն էլ պատճառ ա դառնում բազմաթիվ հետվիրահատական պլոբլեմների:

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց



> Ինչպես նշեց Հովուլիկը, այն Հայաստանում վիրաբուժության զարգացած ճյուղերին է դասվում: Գնալով նրա նկատմամբ հետաքրքրությունը մեծանում է, ավելի շատ թվով ուսանողներ են հետագայի համար ընտրում պլաստիկ վիրաբույժի մասնագիտությունը: Իսկ սա խոոսում է սոցիալական մակարդակի բարձրացման և հայկական մենթալիտետի փոփոխման օգտին: Իսկ հետագա դժվարություների և բժշկին տրվող Hayrenaseri նշած մեծ գումարի մասին պետք է մտածի հենց պացիենտը: Չէ որ նա է ընտրություն կատարում: Օր. ունենալ գեղեցիկ քիթ, անցնել դժվարությունների միջով, ու զրկվել ինչ-որ գումարից թե ոչ: Չնայած պլաստիկ վիրաբույժ չեմ, բայց խնդրում եմ հայկական մտածողությանը համապատասխան ամեն ինչ չբարդել բժիշկների վրա: OK


Խոսքը չի գնում իսկական բժիշկների , այլ այն "մարդասպան" բժշիկ կոչվածների մասին, որոնք կրթություն էլ չունեն, ու փողի համար վիրահատություններ են անում: Իսկ արդյունքում բազմաթիվ դժբախտություններ:

----------


## docart

Նախ ասեմ , որ կրթություն չունեցողին չեն թողնում նույնիսկ ձրի վիրահատություն անի:
Երկրորդ, այսօր հիվանդը իր բժշկի ընրության մեջ ազատ է, այնպես որ կարող եք ընտրել ոչ մարդասպան բժիշկ: Այսօրվա շուկայական հարաբերություններում բոլոր կլինիկաներն էլ ձգտում են ունենալ բանիմաց բժիշկներ, չէ որ մի հոգու սխալը անդրադառնում է ամբողջ կլինիկայի ռեյտինգի վրա:

----------


## Dr. M

Կասեմ, որ գտնվում է բավականին բարձր մակարդակի վրա ու միայն քթի պլաստիկ վիրահատություններով չեն սահմանափակվում, կամ ասենք "նապաստակի շրթունքը" առաջվա նման տգեղ սպիական փոփոխությունների առաջ չի կանգնեցնում: Մեր մասնագետները նաև բաց ճակատով հանդես են գալիս արտերկրում, և կարևորը ասելու և ցուցադրելու շատ բան ունեն: Ունենք կարկառուն դեմքեր, ոչ միայն Սահակյան Արտոն, կան շատերը, ու գնալով նրանց թիվը շատանում է: Ինչի համար պետք է հպարտանալ :Hands Up: 
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է վճարման համակարգին, կարելի է ասել, մեր հայ բժիշկներին "ոչինչ" են/չեն տալիս  :Smile:

----------


## Արիս

Ես ել ապագա պլաստիկ վիրաբույժ եմ... (կամ իմ ձևովով հայերեն տարգմանած Ճկուն վիրաբուժ... :LOL: )
Սահակյան Արտավազդ Բագրատի...
Հայաստանում համար առաջին պլաստիկ վիրաբույժն ու անկրկնելին...Ըստ ինձ...
անցած տարի Ծաղկաձորում պլաստիկ վիրաբույժների միջազգային կոնֆերանս էր, տարբեր տեղերի մասնագետներ կային... Արտավազդ Բագրատիչի դակլադի ժամանակ, դուք պիտի տեսնեիք ինչ հետաքրքրությամբ ու զարմանքով էին նայում էդ Մարդու արած գործերին...Ուսից պոկված ձեռք եր վերականգնել ,տենց գործեր շատ շատ ունի... Ինքը մնումա երևի Գլուխ կպցնի ... Իսկ որ ամենակարևորն է հրաշալի Մարդ է ... Պլաստիկ վիրաբուժությունը մենակ էսթետիկը չի.... 

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է գումարներին .. իրոք հայաստանում բավականին էժան է,
Իսկ կոնկրետ անհաջող գործերի մասին ... բժշկից ու պացիենտիցա կախված... Ես Արտավազդ Բագրատիչի մոտ անհաջող գործ չեմ տեսել....

----------


## Սաքուլ

> Ինչպիսին է այժմ Հայաստանում պլաստիկ վիրաբուժության վիճակը:


Բավականին նախանձելի:




> Ինչքանով կարելի է վստահել և գնալ դրան:


Պետք է ընտրել առավելագույն գրագետ, փորձառու բժիշկ այդ ասպարեզում:




> Արդյոք հաճախ վիրահատության դիմաց տրվող հսկայական գումարը բժիշկներին մոռացնել չի տալիս վիրահատության վնասների ու առաջ բերող դժվարությունների մասին: Ինչ կարծիքի եք դուք:


*Հարցը անհասկանալի է, կոնկրետ չէ:*

----------


## Haykolo1991

Ետ ճիշտա,որ վիրահտված քթերը շատ նուրբ են լինում,մի հատ խփես կջարդվի? :Think:

----------


## Ժունդիայի

> Ետ ճիշտա,որ վիրահտված քթերը շատ նուրբ են լինում,մի հատ խփես կջարդվի?


 Սովորական քթին էլ խփես կջարդվի :Aggressive:  :Black Eye:

----------

Kuk (24.03.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Մոդերատորական։ «Քթի պլաստիկ վիրահատություն» թեման միացվել է «Պլաստիկ վիրաբուժություն» թեմային։*

----------


## Haykolo1991

> Սովորական քթին էլ խփես կջարդվի


վիրահտությունից հետո քթի ամրությունը բոլոր չվիրհատվաց քթերի նման է լինում?

----------


## Adriano

Մի հարց էլ ես ունեմ, նախ շատ լավա, որ հայաստանում լավ զարգացում է ապրել դիմածնոտային վիրահատությունները, մասնավորապես ես գիտեմ մեր հաևանի երեխային, որը ծնվել էր ինչ-որ բնածին արատով, դիմածնոտային ինչ-որ արատա ես չգիտեմ անունը և ամբողջ քիթը, շրթունքը լրիվ ավերված էր, փաստորեն այդ մարդը առանց արատի ծնվելու դեպքում կարող է առողջ քիթ ու շրթունք ունենալ, և ահա իհարկե բազմաթիվ վիրահատություններից հետո նա հիմա նենց տեսք ունի, որ դաժե մի քանի տարի առաջ անհավանական էր թվում: Այսինքն մարդիկ դիմածնոտային վիրահատության են դիմում ոչ միայն քիթը փոքրացնելու կամ էղած սիրուն քիթը ձւափոխելու համար:  Ասածս նա է, որ դիմածնոտային վիրահատությունը դարձել է նման արատներ ունեցող մարդկանց սկզբնական դեմքը վերականգնելու միջոց և այդ մարդուն , որ ասում եմ հայ բժիշկներ են վիրահատել: Սակայն ինձ հետաքրքրիր է հետևյալ հարցը. ինչ ճանաչված դիմածնոտային վիրբույժներ գիտեք Հայաստանում?

----------


## Sophie

Իսկ որոնք են այդ հետվիրահատական բարդույթները :Think:  , այսինքն ինչ բարդություններ կարող են առաջանալ

----------


## Enigmatic

> Իսկ որոնք են այդ հետվիրահատական բարդույթները , այսինքն ինչ բարդություններ կարող են առաջանալ


չեմ հասկանում թե ինչ բարդույթ կարող են ունենալ :Dntknw:  ոչ մի բարդույթ էլ չի լինում, եթե արդյունքը բավարարում է մարդուն:

----------


## Interdenominational

* Haykolo1991*: 


> վիրահտությունից հետո քթի ամրությունը բոլոր չվիրհատվաց քթերի նման է լինում?


«Առնավազն երեք տարի առանձնահատուկ ուշադրություն ու հոգատարություն պիտի ցուցաբերվի» - այդպես ասաց ծանոթներիցս մեկը, որն արդեն մեկ տարի «խնամում է» իր վիրահատված քիթը  :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> * Haykolo1991*: 
> «Առնավազն երեք տարի առանձնահատուկ ուշադրություն ու հոգատարություն պիտի ցուցաբերվի» - այդպես ասաց ծանոթներիցս մեկը, որն արդեն մեկ տարի «խնամում է» իր վիրահատված քիթը


իսկ ո՞նց ա «խնամում» քիթը, ասեք, ես էլ իմանամ  :Shok:

----------


## Interdenominational

> իսկ ո՞նց ա «խնամում» քիթը, ասեք, ես էլ իմանամ


Չակերտավորեցի, քանի որ նա առանձնահատուկ ուշադրություն է հատկացնում մարմնի այդ մասին, այսինքն, հնարավորինս նվազեցնում է հավանականությունը քթի նույնիսկ ամենաչնչին «հանդիպումը» կոշտ, պինդ, ծակող, կտրող առարկաների հետ  :Smile:  Շրջանցում է «քթավնաս» անախորժությունները՝ մի խոսքով  :Smile:

----------


## Դարք

էրեխեք ուրեմն ի գիտություն բոլորին,ովքեր չգիտեն Հայաստանում կատարվոում են կրծքերի և  այլ մարմնի մասերի պլաստիկ բարձր կարգի վիրահատություններ,օգտագործում են ամենաբարձր կարգի սիլիկոններ և խնամքի միջոցներ,վիրահատությունը կատարում է հիրավի Հայաստանի լավագույն վիրաբույժները,բարձր որակը երաշխավորված է,ցանկացողները կարող են գրել նամակ,իսկ գաղտնիույունը իհարկե երաշխավորված է

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Չակերտավորեցի, քանի որ նա առանձնահատուկ ուշադրություն է հատկացնում մարմնի այդ մասին, այսինքն, հնարավորինս նվազեցնում է հավանականությունը քթի նույնիսկ ամենաչնչին «հանդիպումը» կոշտ, պինդ, ծակող, կտրող առարկաների հետ  Շրջանցում է «քթավնաս» անախորժությունները՝ մի խոսքով


Էդ ավելորդ է, պետք է միայն առաջին վեց ամիսը մի փոքր զգույշ լինել: Հաջորդ ամիս իմ մի տարին կլրանա վիրահատությունից հետո, բայց ոչ մի առանձին ուշադրություն չեմ դարձնում, արևային ու լողի ակնոց եմ կրում, հանգիստ ձեռք եմ տալիս ու ոչ մի բան էլ չի լինում: 

Եթե վիրահատած քիթը պատեպատ չտաք, ոչ մի բան էլ չի լինի:  :Jpit:

----------


## Interdenominational

> Էդ ավելորդ է, պետք է միայն առաջին վեց ամիսը մի փոքր զգույշ լինել: Հաջորդ ամիս իմ մի տարին կլրանա վիրահատությունից հետո, բայց ոչ մի առանձին ուշադրություն չեմ դարձնում, արևային ու լողի ակնոց եմ կրում, հանգիստ ձեռք եմ տալիս ու ոչ մի բան էլ չի լինում: 
> 
> Եթե վիրահատած քիթը պատեպատ չտաք, ոչ մի բան էլ չի լինի:


Գուցե նրա «նախկին քթի» հարուստ կենսագրությու՞նն է (որ իր վրա կրում էր «տղավարի հանդիպումների» հետքերը) թելադրում երեք տարին որպես անձնական կազդուրման, նաև՝ քավության տարիներ ընդունել  :Smile:  Ով գիտի…

----------

Rhayader (25.03.2010)

----------


## Empty`Tears

> * Haykolo1991*: 
> «Առնավազն երեք տարի առանձնահատուկ ուշադրություն ու հոգատարություն պիտի ցուցաբերվի» - այդպես ասաց ծանոթներիցս մեկը, որն արդեն մեկ տարի «խնամում է» իր վիրահատված քիթը


ոչ մի խնամք էլ պետք չի, ուղղակի պետք ա զգուշ լինես, էդքան մի բան  :Smile:

----------


## Sophie

> ոչ մի խնամք էլ պետք չի, ուղղակի պետք ա զգուշ լինես, էդքան մի բան


 Խնամքը մենակ ինչ որ տեղ խփելը չի, այլ շատ կարևոր է չմրսացնել քիթը թե չէ կարող են բորբոքումներ առաջանալ, օրինակ ես գիտեմ մեկին, որի մոտ ահավոր հետքեր էին մնացել` դեֆորմացվել էր քիթը, որովհետև ինքը գրիպով հիվանդացել էր վիրահատությունից հետո ու լավ չէր պահել , ոնց որ քթին կիսլատա լցրաց լիեին:

----------


## Empty`Tears

> Խնամքը մենակ ինչ որ տեղ խփելը չի, այլ շատ կարևոր է չմրսացնել քիթը թե չէ կարող են բորբոքումներ առաջանալ, օրինակ ես գիտեմ մեկին, որի մոտ ահավոր հետքեր էին մնացել` դեֆորմացվել էր քիթը, որովհետև ինքը գրիպով հիվանդացել էր վիրահատությունից հետո ու լավ չէր պահել , ոնց որ քթին կիսլատա լցրաց լիեին:


էտ արդեն էտ մարդուց էր  :Jpit:  նախ էդքան էլ կապ չունի գրիպ ընգնում ես օպեռացիա անելուց հետո թե ոչ … հենց ընգնում ես, աշխատում ես ձեռք չտալ, ուղղակի դեղեր կաթացնել, նոռմալ շնչելու համար , որ էտ եղած-չեղածը քթի մաքրվի գնա …  :Jpit: 
հետո ,  բժիշկից էլ ա կախված, թե քթի վրա գիպսը ինչքան ժամանակ ա թղնում, բժիշկ կա 2-3 շաբաթ թողնում ա վրեն, բայց տենց չի կարելու, քիթը նեղում ա …  :Blink:  պետք ա աշխատել դրսի կարերին շատ ձեռք չտալ, որ ինֆեկցիա չանցնի, չբորբոքվի … մի խոսքով ամբողջը ձեռք տալ չտալու վրա ա, շատ մի բզբզեք, ամեն ինչն էլ լավ կլինի …  :Smile:

----------


## Sophie

> էտ արդեն էտ մարդուց էր  նախ էդքան էլ կապ չունի գրիպ ընգնում ես օպեռացիա անելուց հետո թե ոչ … հենց ընգնում ես, աշխատում ես ձեռք չտալ, ուղղակի դեղեր կաթացնել, նոռմալ շնչելու համար , որ էտ եղած-չեղածը քթի մաքրվի գնա … 
> հետո ,  բժիշկից էլ ա կախված, թե քթի վրա գիպսը ինչքան ժամանակ ա թղնում, բժիշկ կա 2-3 շաբաթ թողնում ա վրեն, բայց տենց չի կարելու, քիթը նեղում ա …  պետք ա աշխատել դրսի կարերին շատ ձեռք չտալ, որ ինֆեկցիա չանցնի, չբորբոքվի … մի խոսքով ամբողջը ձեռք տալ չտալու վրա ա, շատ մի բզբզեք, ամեն ինչն էլ լավ կլինի …


 Ի միջայլոց հիմա շատ քիչ բժիշկներ են գիպս դնում: Ու եթե էստեղ մարդիկ կան, որ ուզում են քթի վիրահատություն անեն աշխատեք գիպսով չլինի: Որովհետև  վիրահատությունից հետո շուտով իջնում է քթի ուռացությունը և գիպսն այդ դեպքում չի կարողանում պահել ֆորման: Ու բացի այդ էլ շատ անհարմար ու տհաճ է:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ի միջայլոց հիմա շատ քիչ բժիշկներ են գիպս դնում: Ու եթե էստեղ մարդիկ կան, որ ուզում են քթի վիրահատություն անեն աշխատեք գիպսով չլինի: Որովհետև  վիրահատությունից հետո շուտով իջնում է քթի ուռացությունը և գիպսն այդ դեպքում չի կարողանում պահել ֆորման: Ու բացի այդ էլ շատ անհարմար ու տհաճ է:


Բա գիպսի փոխարեն ի՞նչ են անում  :Shok: 

Գիպսն անհրաժեշտ է, որպեսզի հանկարծ քիթը չդեֆորմացվի, վիրահատությունից հետո այն շատ նուրբ է, մի հատ անզգույշ շարժում կամ հարված ու վերջ, բժիշկների ամբողջ գործը ջուրն է ընկնում: Քթի ուռածությունը միանգամից չի իջնում, մինիմում մի քանի շաբաթ լավ ուռած ա մնում, հետո մի քանի ամսվա ընթացքում քիչ քիչ իջնում է:

----------


## Empty`Tears

> Ի միջայլոց հիմա շատ քիչ բժիշկներ են գիպս դնում: Ու եթե էստեղ մարդիկ կան, որ ուզում են քթի վիրահատություն անեն աշխատեք գիպսով չլինի: Որովհետև  վիրահատությունից հետո շուտով իջնում է քթի ուռացությունը և գիպսն այդ դեպքում չի կարողանում պահել ֆորման: Ու բացի այդ էլ շատ անհարմար ու տհաճ է:


 :LOL:  չէ , աչքիս դու գնաս մի անգամ պառկես, հետո առանց քիպսի ման գաս, տեսնենք ոնց ա ստացվում …

Հայկ, իսկականից, ասենք կարելի ա մտածել, ինչ կարելի ա դնել քիպսի փոխարեն …  :Think:   :Jpit:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> չէ , աչքիս դու գնաս մի անգամ պառկես, հետո առանց քիպսի ման գաս, տեսնենք ոնց ա ստացվում …
> 
> Հայկ, իսկականից, ասենք կարելի ա մտածել, ինչ կարելի ա դնել քիպսի փոխարեն …


Մայ ջան, օրինակ կարելի ա քթախառն գլխի շուրջ մի քանի անգամ սկոչով կռուգ տալ  :LOL:  Ձեռի հետ քթի էպիլյացիա կլինի  :LOL:

----------

A.r.p.i. (31.03.2010), Amaru (31.03.2010)

----------


## Empty`Tears

> Մայ ջան, օրինակ կարելի ա քթախառն գլխի շուրջ մի քանի անգամ սկոչով կռուգ տալ  Ձեռի հետ քթի էպիլյացիա կլինի


Հայկ, եթե տենց ուրեմն կարելի ա քթի միջով էլ անցկացնել … ::}:  :LOL:  ու ասենք մի քանի բժիշկ էլ ա տենց մտածում, դրա համար հետևանքները վատ ա լինում՝ նեխած քիթ …

----------


## Sophie

Ցավում եմ, որ անտեղյակ էք: Գիպսի փոխարեն ներկայումս շատերն օգտագործում են հատուկ պլաստիրներ, որոք պահում են քթի ֆորման:  Ի դեպ այստեղ կարող էք կարդալ դրա մասին: Բացի այդ շատ ուրիշ հարցերի պատասխաններ էլ կգտնեք

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ցավում եմ, որ անտեղյակ էք: Գիպսի փոխարեն ներկայումս շատերն օգտագործում են հատուկ պլաստիրներ, որոք պահում են քթի ֆորման:  Ի դեպ այստեղ կարող էք կարդալ դրա մասին: Բացի այդ շատ ուրիշ հարցերի պատասխաններ էլ կգտնեք


Իսկ եթե Հայաստանում էդ պլաստնիրներից չկան ու միակ ալտերնատիվը գիպսն է, մարդիկ ի՞նչ անեն, հրաժարվե՞ն վիրահատվելուց

----------


## Sophie

> Իսկ եթե Հայաստանում էդ պլաստնիրներից չկան ու միակ ալտերնատիվը գիպսն է, մարդիկ ի՞նչ անեն, հրաժարվե՞ն վիրահատվելուց


Ի դեպ տվյալ կայքը հենց հայ բժիշկինն է, որի վիրահատությունները հենց Հայաստանում են լինում :Wink: 

Մեջբերեմ մի կարճ հատված 


> Фиксирующая повязка из перфорированной термопластмассы удаляется на 7-8 сутки. Я не использую обычный гипс, так как он при резком уменьшении отеков зачастую слетает и надо его заново устанавливать, а это лишняя и ненужная травма для пациента.

----------


## Enigmatic

ինչ էլ լինի, իմ կարծիքով, 100%-նոց արդյունք չես ստանա: Ուզում ես մի բան, սարքում են մեկ այլ բան: Լինում են քթեր, հատկապես մեծ քթերը, որ եթե քթի տակիս չկտրեն, ծայրը կախվումա շատ տգեղ, դա էլ նրանիցա, որ քիթը մեծա եղել, դրանից էլ հետևումա, որ մաշկը շատա, չհեռացնելու դեպքում, վիրահատությունից հետո ծայրը շատ անդուր կախվումա, նման արդյունքներ շատ կան:

----------


## Enigmatic

հա իմիջայլոց մի սայթ տամ: Քեռուս աղջիկը էս բժշկի մոտա քիթը վիրահատել, արդյունքը լավ չի: Քթի կռճիկները չէին ներծծվում, բժիշկը դեղ էր ներարկել, իբր որ շուտ ներծծվեն, արդյունքում քթի ուռածությունը անցնելուց հետո, էտ ներարկած հատվածում փոսա գոյացել:

ara-aestheticsurgery.com

----------


## Sophie

> ինչ էլ լինի, իմ կարծիքով, 100%-նոց արդյունք չես ստանա: Ուզում ես մի բան, սարքում են մեկ այլ բան: Լինում են քթեր, հատկապես մեծ քթերը, որ եթե քթի տակիս չկտրեն, ծայրը կախվումա շատ տգեղ, դա էլ նրանիցա, որ քիթը մեծա եղել, դրանից էլ հետևումա, որ մաշկը շատա, չհեռացնելու դեպքում, վիրահատությունից հետո ծայրը շատ անդուր կախվումա, նման արդյունքներ շատ կան:


 Ճիշտն ասած չէի ասի որ այդպես է, իմ ճանաչած  շատ մարդկանց մոտ բավական հաջող է: Դե ամեն ինչ չի, որ մասնագետիցա կախված , շատ բան նաև օրգանիզմիցա կախված: Ուղակի միշտ ռիսկի գործոնը կա էլի:

----------


## Sophie

> հա իմիջայլոց մի սայթ տամ: Քեռուս աղջիկը էս բժշկի մոտա քիթը վիրահատել, արդյունքը լավ չի: Քթի կռճիկները չէին ներծծվում, բժիշկը դեղ էր ներարկել, իբր որ շուտ ներծծվեն, արդյունքում քթի ուռածությունը անցնելուց հետո, էտ ներարկած հատվածում փոսա գոյացել:
> 
> ara-aestheticsurgery.com


Ինչ վատ է, հիմա էլ հնարավո՞ր չի ուղղել:  Իսկ ինչ խորության փոս է առաջացել շատ անբնական է՞:

----------


## A.r.p.i.

Ժողովուրդ , մի հարց ունեմ քթի վիրահատության հետ կապված:Սովորաբար մարդու քիթը տարիների ընթացքում ձևափոխություններիա ենթարկվում: Ճիշտ են անում, երբ քթի վիրահատությունը կատարում են ասենք 12-15 տարեկանում, հետագայում հնարավոր չի արդյոք, որ քիթը լուրջ ձևափոխություններ կրի: Իսկ ավելի կոնկրետ, որ տարիքնա  նպատակահարմար նման վիրահատության համար?

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

դե,եթե քիթը արատ ունի,ասենք միջնապատն է ծռված,ապա տարիքը կապ չունի,բայց ցանկալի է որ տարիքը 18+ լինի,իսկ քիթը լուրջ ձևափոխություններ չի կրի:

----------


## A.r.p.i.

> դե,եթե քիթը արատ ունի,ասենք միջնապատն է ծռված,ապա տարիքը կապ չունի,բայց ցանկալի է որ տարիքը 18+ լինի,իսկ քիթը լուրջ ձևափոխություններ չի կրի:


Չէ խոսքս խոսքս առանց արատի քթի մասին էր: Ամեն դեպքում շնորհակալություն: :Smile:

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

> Չէ խոսքս խոսքս առանց արատի քթի մասին էր: Ամեն դեպքում շնորհակալություն:


 Տարիքը կապ չունի,եթե չափահաս էս

----------


## Sophie

> Ժողովուրդ , մի հարց ունեմ քթի վիրահատության հետ կապված:Սովորաբար մարդու քիթը տարիների ընթացքում ձևափոխություններիա ենթարկվում: Ճիշտ են անում, երբ քթի վիրահատությունը կատարում են ասենք 12-15 տարեկանում, հետագայում հնարավոր չի արդյոք, որ քիթը լուրջ ձևափոխություններ կրի: Իսկ ավելի կոնկրետ, որ տարիքնա  նպատակահարմար նման վիրահատության համար?


 Քթի վիրահատության համար և ընդհանրապես բոլոր պլաստիկ վիրահատությունների համար  լավ է 18+ տարիքը : Իսկ քթի համար ասում են ամենահարմարը 20-40ն է: Ինտերնետում շատ հոդվածներ կան, կարող էք կարդալ:

----------


## Alximik

Բարեվ ձեզ, ինչքան է այսօր քթի միջնապատի ուղումը եվ ընհանրապես, որտեղ խորհուրդ կտաք վիահատել քիթս:
Շնորակալություն

----------

anahit96 (04.10.2013)

----------

